
The MIT Probabilistic Computing Project Reading List - kercker
http://probcomp.csail.mit.edu/readings/
======
brudgers
That will probably take a while.

MIT Probabilistic Computing home:
[http://probcomp.csail.mit.edu/](http://probcomp.csail.mit.edu/)

